# Stile and Rail bits, whiteside or rockler



## whtteg (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello all my name is Tim and I am new to the forum. I have tried searching and reading quite a few posts but still need a little help in deciding which brand to go with.

I am going to be making some cabinet doors from 3/4" stock. I have been looking at the Rockler 91991 bit set possibly with the setup blocks as well as the Whiteside 6006 with no setup blocks, would need to make my own. Price seems to be rather close, so I guess my question is whether the whiteside bit will be a better choice for a stile and rail bit set? Anyone have any experience with stile and rail bits from these two brands?
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I guess it depends on whether you are thinking of making a lot of them. If it is just a one off project, the Rockler should be OK, but if you will be making a lot, investing in Whiteside would be better.
For another option, see 2pc 1/2" SH Bits Classical Rail & Stile Router Bit Set on eBay (end time 01-Aug-09 00:19:01 BST)

Several of us buy from George and find him good to deal with. His illustrations are a model for the industry.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Tim

i have the sommerfeld set , but if i were buying now, id look for something a little less costly.

what part of Ga. are you from?


----------



## whtteg (Jul 6, 2009)

levon said:


> hi Tim
> 
> i have the sommerfeld set , but if i were buying now, id look for something a little less costly.
> 
> what part of Ga. are you from?



Oakwood, it is a little north west of Athens.


On another note does anyone know if the set up block for the rockler bits are for 1" or 3/4" stock? I would think that 3/4" would be the more common size but does anyone know?


----------



## whtteg (Jul 6, 2009)

istracpsboss said:


> I guess it depends on whether you are thinking of making a lot of them. If it is just a one off project, the Rockler should be OK, but if you will be making a lot, investing in Whiteside would be better.
> For another option, see 1/2" SH Bits Classical Rail & Stile Router Bit Set on eBay (end time 01-Aug-09 00:19:01 BST)
> 
> Several of us buy from George and find him good to deal with. His illustrations are a model for the industry.
> ...


I am actually going to be refacing the cabinets in 2 bathrooms and the cabinets in the kitchen. So I would say that the bit set would get a fair amount of use. I would possibly be making some cabinets for my basment as well.
My main concern is the quality of the cut such as it being clean requiring little sanding and matched well.
After showing the wife some sample pics I may be going the mission route instead so I would be getting a slot setup. But the same can be said here, need to do a lot of doors and have them turn out good with as little sanding as possible. I would rather spend the extra money on good bits to speed up the process and cut out as much sanding as possible.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tim, Rockler has some very good deals right now on Freud bits. I bought a single bit that cuts boththe stiles and rails with a height adjustment on clearance for $27, and a panel raising bit for $20. These were marked as clearance items with yellow dots and I used a 50% off one item coupon for each of them. (Two trips) Whiteside is top quality, Freud is a close runner up and Rockler bits are only medium quality.


----------



## whtteg (Jul 6, 2009)

Mike, Thanks for the info. I will be visiting my local Rockler store today so I will check out the Freud bits.


----------

